# Garmin Connect and iMac



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

I just downloaded the most recent plugin, and Garmin Connect still won't recognize my 500 is plugged in. Any help, please.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

cattledog04 said:


> I just downloaded the most recent plugin, and Garmin Connect still won't recognize my 500 is plugged in. Any help, please.


I'm not a regular Garmin Connect contributor, but there must be a way to upload to it a GPX file already saved on your hard drive, rather than uploading directly from your GPS unit. How about trying a download from your GPS onto your computer first, and then uploading it from there as a file?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

select "upload from your computer" or something like that.

that will work. just an extra step for you to select the appropriate device/drive.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

First be sure that you're using a supported browser (Safari & Firefox). I don't see that Chrome is supported, which is to bad imop. From the Garmin Connect website you should see options to sign in located near the upper right hand portion of the web page. A small box displays " ↑ Upload" right next to to the sign in. Obviously, it makes sense to log in before attempting to upload any data. If you're doing all that and still get no results, I'd eject the device via your desktop and try it again before dealing with support. Also double check the FAQs. Hope that helps.


----------

